
Reddit is down - kfinley
https://www.reddit.com/
======
conover
An issue with a software upgrade apparently:
[http://www.redditstatus.com/incidents/902y2bfc3bq4](http://www.redditstatus.com/incidents/902y2bfc3bq4)

~~~
aelsabbahy
"We had a slight issue with a routine software upgrade" \- love the wording on
that. Sounds like something I would tell my boss after accidentally taking
prod down.

~~~
juliand
"We'll be back momentarily." Posted about 1 hour ago.

Seems serious.

~~~
jstalin
Their anti-Milo filter short circuited.

------
imadfy
Redundancy! You should be able to switch to your business continuity backup in
less than a minute. Come on, people! It isn't that hard to keep the previous
version running in read only mode from a read only DB, then recover by
enabling writes on the back-end, spooling the transaction log from the false
start over to it, turning off front-end read only, and going live!

~~~
jazoom
That sounds like all the combined costs of administering that would be less
than the cost of a 1 hour outage once per year.

------
contravariant
And they're back. Although they seem to be struggling with heavy traffic.

Edit: Actually it seems it's only partially up, most user information is still
unavailable.

